# Essere montagnino



## Teerex51

Da quando sono tornato a vivere in Italia venti anni fa—nel Nord Ovest in particolare—ho cominciato a notare l'uso di un aggettivo (_montagnino_) che non conoscevo, né come l'ho appena riportato, né tanto meno nella versione _montanino_, alla quale mi rimanda il dizionario Hoepli. Solo un dizionario online riporta la grafia _montagnino_ e ne fornisce un'accezione negativa che corrisponde di fatto all'uso di cui parlavo, mentre, per l'Hoepli, un analogo uso di _montanino_ sarebbe raro.

_Eh, sono montagnini quelli lì _(scontrosi, diffidenti, chiusi, di mentalità ristretta)
_Quelli lì _sarebbero, nella fattispecie, gli abitanti di una nota località turistica a pochi chilometri dal confine con l'Engadina, ma ho sentito la stessa definizione rivolta ad altre popolazioni che hanno in comune la residenza in zone prealpine o alpine.

La mia domanda è: in quali zone d'Italia si usa questo aggettivo con questo significato (e non il più tradizionale _montanaro_)?

_Sarò grato a coloro che vorranno fornire una risposta di carattere linguistico, risparmiando a tutti le spesso inevitabili nenie pietistiche. _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Teerex51 said:


> in quali zone d'Italia si usa questo aggettivo con questo significato


Sicuramente a BS e BG (muntagnì), per indicare gente un po' scontrosa, chiusa, magari con un livello culturale medio-basso e con abitudini e fissazioni tipiche di coloro che vivono in piccole comunità.


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie Paul, il tuo post mi dimostra che, almeno in Lombardia, l'accezione della parola è precisamente quella. Mi domando ora se questo vale anche spostandoci in Piemonte ovvero muovendoci a Est.

Per non parlare poi del resto della penisola. Ho la sensazione che si tratti di un termine prettamente settentrionale, ma sono pronto a mangiarmi il cappello.


----------



## naemerys

Buongiorno!
Premetto che vivo in Piemonte da poco più di un anno.
Ho sentito usare spesso questo termine esattamente nell'accezione che gli stai dando.
Non mi è mai capitato di sentirlo utilizzare dove vivevo prima (provincia di Roma), né da mio padre e parentame vario, in Sardegna.


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie Naemerys, con te abbiamo completato la mappatura del Nord Ovest. 

Vi vorrebbe ora un riscontro da Verona verso Est e magari anche in zona Emilia-Romagna. In Toscana/Lazio ho sentito dire _buzzurro_, che però è più offensivo di _montagnino_.


----------



## naemerys

Buzzurro, almeno nel Lazio, l'ho sentito in generale riferire più ai "campagnoli". E' una parola di uso così comune che non pensavo al nord non venisse utilizzata!
Ad esempio a scuola facevano un simpatico gioco di parole tra "buzzurro" e il mio cognome, abitando appunto in provincia.
Può darsi però che nel tempo abbia in parte perso il riferimento alla montagna e sia diventato più generico.
Cerco di chiedere ad un amico riguardo il Veneto: suo padre è infatti di quella zona e faceva soccorso alpino prima di andare in pensione. Mi sembra una buona fonte!


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie. Anche io conto un bel po' di conoscenze nel Triveneto, ma spero ancora che le risposte ci vengano dal forum.

Mini off-topic. Buzzurro.


----------



## Nino83

Qui in Sicilia si usa solo _montanaro_.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

in Sardegna si usa come aggettivo, Montagninu, plurale Montagninos, per riferirsi a chi viene dalle zone di montagna della Barbagia o del Nuorese


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie Sardokan. Anche in Sardegna sottintende individui _scontrosi, diffidenti, chiusi, di mentalità ristretta?_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

no, non è usato come dispregiativo, ma solo per indicare la provenienza geografica, anche se in effetti tutte le popolazioni di montagna sono un pò scontrose, diffidenti e chiuse, lo stesso vale per i Sardi in generale, specie per la gente della Sardegna centrale


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Teerex51 said:


> in quali zone d'Italia si usa questo aggettivo con questo significato?


Nel medio-basso Adriatico mai sentito. Solo montanaro.


----------



## ohbice

Nell'est Milano non mi sembra sia usata... col dialetto siamo più verso _muntagnee_, che è per _montanari_. Se non mi suona del tutto estranea direi che è per la vicinanza del confine bergamasco.
Ciao


----------



## Teerex51

Grazie a tutti. 

Un minimo di riscontro è doveroso per chi ha partecipato (e per chiunque fosse interessato.)

Non ho segnalazioni dall'Emilia-Romagna, ma andando verso Est—già in provincia di Verona—_montagnino_ non si usa. Si usa _montanaro _o l'equivalente in dialetto.


			
				ohbice said:
			
		

> Nell'est Milano non mi sembra sia usata...


Qui ho svariate informazioni contrastanti dalla Brianza e dall'est milanese. _Montagnino_ è vivo e vegeto dal Piemonte alla riva bresciana del Garda.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Mr. T!

Da buon torinese ti segnalo che il termine "montagnino" è solitamente usato nella sua versione dialettale: "montagnin" (dove la o si legge u), ma è perfettamente comprensibile e usatissimo per indicare "coj ca venu giù dai doimila" (quelli che vengono giù dai duemila (metri di quota)).
Non sempre (anzi....quasi mai) ha una connotazione del tutto positiva


----------



## Teerex51

giginho said:


> Non sempre (anzi....quasi mai) ha una connotazione del tutto positiva


Grazie Gigi, è una connotazione ricorrente... Ma chissà che dicono i montagnini di quelli di pianura (o collina) come noi?


----------



## giginho

Teerex51 said:


> Ma chissà che dicono i montagnini di quelli di pianura (o collina) come noi?



Da me, i ragazzi di campagna/pianura sono chiamati "barot" in dialetto, italianizzato in "barotto". Per indicare i cittadini non abbiamo termini particolari....sai, noi siamo la Capitale...


----------



## Linda_steele

In emilia romagna non l'ho mai sentito, c'è solo montanaro, che indica l'origine, senza nessuna connotazione negativa


----------

